# Yellow Cake vs. German Chocolate?



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

Those are a couple of very good looking dogs. What are they a Lab and ?


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

*GSP*

Thanks! She's a 4 year-old female German Shorthair.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Great photo. You and your food analogies. *()* *OOO*


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh man, I was expecting to see some cake :!: :lol: Nice looking dogs!

If it would have been a choice of the cakes I would have preferred the German Chocolate! :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Tres Leches, por favor. Es amarillo en color. Muy dulce.

But on the other hand, I've never tried dog before. The Koreans call it "kae go gi". It's supposed to be smooth meat.
:lol: 

My bet is that I don't.

Nice kids, though. :wink: The German Shorthair looks to be more alert.


----------

